# Little Machine Shop is our friend



## Cedge (Nov 16, 2007)

I noted in Rick's untimely but cheerfully optimistic post about opportunities that I'd just broken the intermediate gear in my mini mill. Any system has built in protection against total self destruction and the intermediate gear is that component of the mini mill. It's going to go before anything else gets whacked. I normally keep two of these gears on a peg behind the mill, but procrastination bit me in the rear end when two went in only a matter of days. OK... so I was hogging pretty heavy with the 2 inch boring bar and the 1/2 inch end mill warned me twice before it dug in and got the second one.

The problem is that when the gear goes, you're stuck with waiting for a replacement from Little Machine shop. Now those guys are always johnny on the spot and they ship same day, but UPS or snail mail are maddeningly slow when you are itching to make chips and all you can do is watch the trucks drive on by. 

I decided to pop for their belt drive conversion kit and get away from the breaking gears. Easy decision since I didn't want to have to experiment with pulley sizes,ratios, spacing and finding a usable belt. The kit arrived last evening and I finally got to tinker with the installation this afternoon.  All I can say is it took about 10 minutes to do the tear down and the install. Dead easy.

Everything aligned perfectly, all the required hardware was there, of class A quality, and you would not believe how much quieter the machine runs. The kit raises the top RPM capabilities from 0-1100 and 0-2400 to 0-1700 and 0-4700 for those tiny squint eyed size drill bits and very small end cutters. 

Kudos to LMS and to Steele Co. LLC for an excellent product that actually solves a problem.

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Nov 16, 2007)

Steve I'm very pleased to see that you are happy with LMS.
I have been for years!  It is a company that that fits the needs of our
hobby like a glove.  I have never been dissapointed with their service 
or prices. 

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 17, 2007)

I have had the pleasure of meeting the guys from LMS at the Cabin Fever show. Great folks to deal with. 

I have also had some e-mail contact with Mr steel also very helpful and easy to communicate with.  FYI he has his own web site he sells the mini mill kit as well as CNC conversion plans for the mini mill and mini lathe. He also offers a plan set for a Stirling engine.  
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Steve
They are about to sell another belt drive conversion kit.

I just ripped the gears out of mine for the last time!

See the 1-1/4" radius at the back side of this groove.





It was actually finished but there was a little .002 step on the side where
it blended into the original square slot on the one side.
Evidently I fed it down .001 too far for swinging a tool at that arc.  :roll: 

Rick


----------



## macona (Nov 18, 2007)

You might think about doing the belt drive mod for the mini mill. I hear it is a real improvement.


----------



## Cedge (Nov 18, 2007)

Macona...
Did just that. I've not gotten to run it on metal yet, due to weekend family duties, but I should be giving the conversion a workout tomorrow. If it works metal as well as it managed to quieten that little beggar down, I'm going to be one pleased old sinner. I'll share more when I've thrown a few chips about.

Rick..
I was swinging the boring head in a 2 inch hole when one gear let go. The other went while I was chewing the bottom of 1/2 x 1/2 slot and the work piece slipped in the vise. The end mill stopped dead... the motor didn't.  I didn't even have to pop the top to know I was down until fresh parts got here. Like you... I was darned tired of the gear failures, even if they were designed into the system to prevent damage to the mill. I don't think I'm going to regret this mod at all.

Steve


----------



## firebird (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi

Which mini mill are you referring to? Any chance of a couple of pics.


Cheers


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 18, 2007)

Firebird: 
The mill in question is the seig 2. Sold under several different labels and colors. 
Rick has the Grizzly version Steve has the Micro mark label. I also have a micro mark and a photo is posted in the shop section under the title Tin Falcon's Nest. So far I have not broken the gear. 
Tin


----------



## firebird (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi

Thanks, my mill is the super X1 so that mod does't apply to me. Just wondered.

cheers


----------



## rake60 (Nov 18, 2007)

The belt dive sure would be more convenient to work on.
I had to tear the whole head apart to get into this.




Opps...   

A new gear, a key that I wrecked trying to get it out of the spindle shaft
and a snap ring that broke when I opened it up to take it off the end of 
the shaft, would only cost $9  
The fact you KNOW it will happen again some day is the deciding factor.

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Nov 18, 2007)

> Tin Falcon's Nest. So far I have not broken the gear.



Tin.... brave man, saying that one out loud...LOL

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Nov 18, 2007)

Cedge said:
			
		

> > Tin Falcon's Nest. So far I have not broken the gear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooo
I'd swear I just heard a Gremlin whisper, "Let's Get Him". LOL


----------



## Cedge (Nov 19, 2007)

Rick
I finally got the time to run mill with the belt drive conversion today. All I can say is go for it. I'm more than pleased with the way the machine runs and cuts. I'd swear it cuts cleaner without all that gear chatter going on. 

It's almost worth the price, just to not hear the gears whining anymore.

Steve


----------



## rake60 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just ordered it, along with the extended Z-Axis rack that Mel had
pointed out in his post: 
http://freeforums4u.com/viewtopic.php?t=433&mforum=homemodelengine

Actually I ordered two of the racks, a guy I work with has the same mini-mill
and he liked the idea of extending the Z travel a couple inches as well.

Thanks Steve and Mel for the recommendations!

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Nov 19, 2007)

Rick
You'll love the extended Z rack. I added it some time ago and gained several inches of added vertical work envelope. Its easy to install too. Took about 10 minutes and minimal disassembly.

Steve


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 21, 2008)

picked up one of the pulley upgrade kits at the CF show. Got it installed tonight .
Tin


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't count the number of times I've sent a question to Chris Wood at LMS. I usually get a reply in a day or two. Now that's pretty good because I've asked some fairly dumb questions (like which way does the parting tool go in the holder). Chris has done a lot to improve the environment in this hobby. Now I don't buy everything I need for this hobby from LMS. But that's only because they don't sell beer! ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------

